# My setup



## Mr Binks (Mar 21, 2019)

Pavoni pro pre millennium and Pavoni jolly, still learning but enjoying the journey.


----------



## Saltydog (Jan 27, 2019)

A nice setup you have there, very solid and functional


----------

